# ISO: Eggplant appetizer



## llvllagical_llkook (Aug 19, 2007)

My parents aren't thrilled about the taste of eggplant. I love it. They've eaten it as little eggplant pizzas. Eaten it by itself, they hate, so I want to combine it with something to lessen its taste. I'm making a nice dinner for them with a Chinese theme, so, ideally, a Chinese appitizer with eggplant. I've thought of spiced eggplant but want to have something where the eggplant is more of a "second-class citizen" in the appitizer. I want them to recognize it's there by appearence but not a lot by taste. I don't want to add in loads of spices to drown it out though. I want it to have a nice appearence mostly with the eggplant being mellowed down in taste. 

Any ideas?


----------



## auntdot (Aug 19, 2007)

Sorry, I am confused.  Your parents don't particularly like eggplant.  But for some reason, which I fail to understand, you feel compelled to serve it to them.  But to be kind, you wnat to disguise the taste but not the appearance so they will know they are being served something they don't care for.

Huh?


----------



## letscook (Aug 19, 2007)

If your parents dislike it so much Why serve it at all to them.


----------



## QSis (Aug 19, 2007)

Ahhhh, perhaps the Grasshopper is teaching the Masters?  LOL!

Anyway, I think it's Uncle Bob who makes Eggplant Fries.  I haven't tried them yet, and I don't have his recipe, but this one looks good to me.  Chinese Eggplant Fries - Allrecipes

Good luck!

Lee


----------



## llvllagical_llkook (Aug 20, 2007)

I feel compelled to serve it to them since they ate a meal containing eggplant a while ago and loved it, simply because they couldn't taste the eggplant in it. So, I want to try that again. I'm not entirely sure why I want to.


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 20, 2007)

I've had a wonderful dish of battered and fried eggplant in the chinese black bean sauce.  I suppose you could do it as strips or rounds.  The sauce could be a dipping sauce.  As for recipes for this idea...I'm sure a web search for the frying medium and the sauce will not be difficult.  Often they use lotus flour (lotus root flour, but I bet a rice flour would work fine.  peanut oil.  and the fermented black bean sauce is a standard recipe.  good luck


----------



## PA Baker (Aug 20, 2007)

Here's a great one that my aunt shared with me--it's good this time of year when you have a garden surplus, too!

*Grilled Vegetable Bruschetta*


1 medium eggplant (peeled and sliced ¼” thick)
2 medium green squash (sliced ¼” thick)
2 medium yellow squash (sliced ¼” thick)
2 peppers (red, green, orange or yellow)
4 garlic cloves, crushed
1 loaf crusty bread sliced about 1/2"
fresh basil chopped, chiffonade
Parmesan cheese
salt
Freshly ground black pepper
½ c olive oil
1/8 c balsamic vinegar
1 tsp Dijon mustard

Brush vegetables and bread slices with ½ of the olive oil.  Spread/rub about ½ of the garlic on the bread.

Season vegetables and bread with salt and pepper on both sides.  Let stand at room temperature while preheating a grill.  Put vegetables and bread on grill and flip after grill marks appear on the face-down side (this only takes a few minutes, watch closely!).  

Arrange bread and veggies on platter.  

Put remaining 2 cloves of garlic, vinegar, and mustard in a food processor on high.  Add ¼ c of olive oil slowly to blend.  Add salt and pepper to taste.  Drizzle over vegetables only--not bread or it will get soggy.

Sprinkle vegetables and bread with basil and Parmesan cheese.

You can also finely chop the grilled vegetables and mix together, then top the bread with the veggies before serving.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 20, 2007)

Yes!!!! Miss Baker. I was just sitting here thinking grilled eggplant, bread, mozzarella, maybe some tomato slices!! Thanks!!! Copied!!


----------



## abandonship (Oct 12, 2007)

To put my two cents in...

I like rough chopped eggplant sauted in a sweet miso sauce. Mix white miso with  a bit of rice vinegar and sugar (or honey). Saute the eggplant until soft and then add the sauce until caramelized. Serve with shredded cabbage and top with sesame. Tasty!


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 18, 2007)

I am posting great (IMHO) recipe in a separate thread look up there.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 18, 2007)

There's a Turkish dish called "Imam Bayaldi," that has eggplant with a lot of other ingredients and spices.  Maybe they would like something like that?  I don't have a recipe offhand, but I know at least several will pop up if you google that name.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 18, 2007)

I also agree with the brushetta you will be able to taste the eggplant but it wont be over powering.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 18, 2007)

Imam Bayaldi - was discussed here at lenght, just do a search


----------



## Caine (Oct 18, 2007)

letscook said:


> If your parents dislike it so much Why serve it at all to them.


 
It's called *PAYBACK!  *


----------

